# Gods of Egypt Blu-ray - 3D Combo Pack Winner Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The winner of the HTS _In the Heart of the Sea_ Blu-ray Giveaway is:

dschlic1

:fireworks2::fireworks2:Congratulations!:fireworks1::fireworks1:

Thanks to everyone that participated and don't forget to enter the The TCL Roku 4K Giveaway Contest happening right now!​


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

By the way...

*We are hosting a contest RIGHT NOW on our Facebook feed for the Blu-ray review copy of Gods of War.* It's a one-day contest.

So click here to go to our Facebook feed and enter (and make sure to Like our feed if you haven't done so already! :T )


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrads dschlic1! Welcome to the winners club!


----------

